# Shocking Results



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Took out my brand new Akios Shuttle today and compared it to my Daiwa 7HT Mag SP. Using a Tommy Farmer 13' CPS 3-6oz rod, 35mm line, a 4oz sinker, no wind , high humidity and using an aerialized groud cast. Both reels were throwing in the 605' to 615' range. The $250.00 reel was right with the $500.00 big do. Both reels are stock and no hop ups. Both can be purchased from Tommy Farmer.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

RocknReds said:


> Took out my brand new Akios Shuttle today and compared it to my Daiwa 7HT Mag *SP*. Using a Tommy Farmer 13' CPS 3-6oz rod, 35mm line, a 4oz sinker, no wind , high humidity and using an aerialized groud cast. Both reels were throwing in the 605' to 615' range. The $250.00 reel was right with the $500.00 big do. Both reels are stock and no hop ups. Both can be purchased from Tommy Farmer.


Would that be Daiwa 7HT Mag *ST*?


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Probably


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Nice testing Jimmy. The Shuttle is an amazing reel. The 656CTM is impressive too!!


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I don't consider for one minute to be in you guys catagory, but just got my second CTM 656 today. Had the shuttle lined and ready to go but put it back in stock and spooled up the CTM. This is one awesome reel especially for ole guys off the beach and for the spinning community that wants top switch over.... salt


----------

